# PARIS...my city



## Minato ku

Avenue d'Ivry (13th arrondissement)









Boulevard Rochechouart (18th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint Lazare (9th arrondissement)









Rue du Temple (3rd arrondissement)


----------



## Mishevy

KFCs, McDos, Starbucks seem to be pretty successful in France.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes they are.The two big M in Rue Saint Lazare picture are for the Metro entrance. 
The big yellow M signs of Paris metro and the big M sign of McD are very similar. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Baudin (Levallois Perret)









Boulevard Bessieres (17th arrondissement)


----------



## fettekatz

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Yes they are.The two big M in Rue Saint Lazare picture are for the Metro entrance.
> The big yellow M signs of Paris metro and the big M sign of McD are very similar. :lol:


lol


as long nobody mixes this up


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Fremicourt (15th arrondissement)









Avenue Aristide Brilland (Arcueil)


----------



## eklips

^^ The first time I saw this (pretty dull actualy) place, it was one day when the RER was blocked and we had to walk from Bourg la Reine to Gentilly and we went through it :bash:


----------



## Minato ku

Place de Clichy (9th arrondissement)









Rue Nationale (13th arrondissement)


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO

great job !!!

just the paris of all the day ...


----------



## Nijal

Mishevy said:


> KFCs, McDos, Starbucks seem to be pretty successful in France.


McDos everywhere, but KFCs and Starbucks only in Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Auguste Delaune (Saint Denis)









From Metro line 13 (Malakoff)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Saint Denis (10th arrondissement)









Rue Saint Denis (2nd arrondissement)


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Don't get offended, but Paris and London have a lot in common, IMO. They don't look the same, but many of the streets and the streetlife seem to have the same "feel".


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Choisy (13th arrondissement)









Rue du Cherche Midi (6th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place de l'Europe (8th arrondissement)









Esplanade du General de Gaulle (Courbevoie)


----------



## desiderio_100578

Minato ku said:


> Rue Baudin (Levallois Perret)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boulevard Bessieres (17th arrondissement)


In the picture of Baudin street,Levallois there is a strange red colored building in the background.Do you know what that is?Any interest?


----------



## Minato ku

As I know, it is the HQ of Sephora.

Rue Edgar Quinet (Malakoff)









Place de la Republique (3rd arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

EDIT


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Silly (Boulogne Billancourt)









Rue de Rambuteau (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la Division Leclerc (Antony)









Impasse d'Amsterdam (8th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

I admit that the two pics have a common thing.  

Avenue du General Leclerc (14th arrondissement)









Quatre Temps (Puteaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Depart (14th arrondissement)









Havre Caumartin (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de l'Opera (1st and 2nd arrondissement)









Gare du Nord (10th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de France (13th arrondissement)









Avenue des Ternes (17th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Montparnasse (6th and 14th arrondissements)









Rue Mondetour (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Montorgueil (2nd arrondissement)









Avenue de la Porte de Saint Ouen (17th and 18th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Fontainebleau (Le Kremlin Bicetre)









Avenue de Paris (Chatillon)


----------



## Prosciutto

Awesome. A lot of nice pics here.


----------



## Minato ku

Skyline of la Defense , from the northern line 13 (Clichy/Asniere)









Avenue de la Porte d'Orleans (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Galerie des Champs (8th arrondissement)









Rue Georges-Bernard Shaw (15th arrondissement)


----------



## desiderio_100578

C'est vraiment du bon boulot Minato.
Continues je regarde attentivement.


----------



## Minato ku

Merci beaucoup.

Boulevard Haussmann (9th arrondissement)









Avenue de Clichy (17th and 18th arrondissement)


----------



## Alibaba

thanks for the tour.. really enjoyable!


----------



## Minato ku

Dalle des Olympiades (13th arrondissement)









Rue Jean Jaures (Puteaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Faubourg du Temple (10th and 11th arrondissement)









Rue de Bezons (Courbevoie)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la Motte (15th arrondissement)









Boulevard des Italiens (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow - great pics. This thread is great, it's taken me quite a while to get through the four pages of pics. It's amazing how I thought Paris had a very consistent architecture if you know what I mean but actually, it also is a very diverse city like many British cities. The contrast from picture to picture is great!


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Saint Michel (5th and 6th arrondissement)









Rue Saint Anne (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Route de Vaugirard (Meudon)









Rue de Lappe (11th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue des Champs Elysees (8th arrondissement)









Rue Marguerite Duras (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Martre (Clichy)









Place Marcel Cerdan (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Flandre (19th arrondissement)









Avenue Gabriel Peri (Saint Ouen)


----------



## BALENCIAGA

My city as well! Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Barbes (18th arrondissement)









Avenue d'Ivry (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de L'Echiquier de Metz (10th arrondissement)









Forum des Halles (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Nijal

Tu devrais peut-être mettre le flash minato ku.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Francois Truffaut (12 arrondissement)









Cours Valmy (Puteaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Thenard (5th arrondissement)









Avenue Pierre Brosselette (Malakoff and Montrouge)


----------



## Minato ku

Cour des Arbaletriers (Saint Denis)









Quai Aulagnier (Asniere sur Seine)


----------



## Finne

This photos showed second face of Paris... but this city is still beautiful!


----------



## Minato ku

Second face, maybe not according me, Paris has many faces, from the best to the worst.

Rue Menilmontant (20th arrondissement)









Rue Raymond Losserand (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Xeni-2

Une vraie mine d'or, ce topic ! Merci :cheers:


----------



## Patachou

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Caumartin (9th arrondissement)









Rue Montgallet (12th arrondissement)


----------



## edubejar

Minatu ku, you don't get much to the richer parts of West Paris and western Paris suburbs, do you?


----------



## IMPRESARIO

hope to see paris soon.


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard du General Koenig (Neuilly sur Seine)









Ile Seguin (Boulogne Billancourt)


----------



## edubejar

More pics of the West side, Minatu ku...encore, encore!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Quatre Septembre (2rd arrondissement)









Rue de l'Arcade (8th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Maine (14th arrondissement)









Rue du Commerce (15th arrondissement)


----------



## skyboi

Very nice fotos of Paris and true indeed , a real City has everything in it not only glamour and chic stores and beautiful people , no wonder why Paris is always among the top of world wide destinations


----------



## Tinkerbel

Beautiful pictures.
France is known for its cuisine. The French have such a magical way with food.
But, why are ther so many Mc Donalds.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Well I took many of my pictures in commercial districts where fast foods are well represented, it would not be a lie if I say that French are a bit crazy about it. Honestly I prefer japanese fast food restaurants.

Rue du General Audran (Courbevoie)









Rue de Suresnes (16th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Aristide Briand (Arcueil)









Avenue des Champs Elysees (8th arrondissement)


----------



## Taller Better

tinkerbell, please check your pm messages. Thank you.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint Denis (1st arrondissement)









Avenue de Clichy (17th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Depart (14th arrondissement)









Avenue Edouart Vaillant (Pantin)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Faubourg Saint Denis (10th arrondissement)









Boulevard Beaumarchais (3rd and 11th arrondissement)


----------



## atariboy15

i think that opera bastille is a monstrosity! i hate it, such an ugly buidling


----------



## Minato ku

Quai de Bercy (12th arrondissement)









Place Paul Vaillant Couturier (Issy les Moulineaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Montmartre (2nd arrondissement)









Avenue Gabriel Peri (Saint Ouen)


----------



## Minato ku

A4-E50 (Charenton le Pont)









Canal de l'Ourcq (19th arrondissement)


----------



## serfin

congratulations, a good job, you had known to show us the real Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de La Paix (Gentilly)









Boulevard Gallieni (Neuilly sur Marne)


----------



## Neda Say

Great selection of pics Minato Ku representing so well what is the Greater Paris Area.


----------



## ParisianStyle

Your pics are amazing Minato Ku, thank you 
Paris is much more diversified than tourists believe...


----------



## PeterPaisa

Great!!, I cant' Believe, is a Beutiful and modern city


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Rivoli (1st arrondissement)









Rue Hourdan (Sceaux)


----------



## KQV208

Very multicultural and the architecture is breathtaking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Jean Jaures (La Courneuve)









Rue de la Paix (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue d'Ivry (13th arrondissment)









Place de la Republique (3rd arrondissment)


----------



## skydive

i have always liked paris, nice pictures


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Richard (Puteaux)









Rue de Torcy (18th arrondissment)


----------



## Minato ku

Place des 5 Martyrs du Lycee Buffon (15th arrondissement)









Place du Marche Saint Honere (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Haussmann (9th arrondissment)









Avenue Pierre Brosselette (Malakoff / Montrouge)


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome thread, loads of great pics there. I'm planning on taking a visit to Paris this autumn in October to see it with the autumn colours. Your pictures are just making my trip feel as if it needs to come quicker!


----------



## edubejar

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome thread, loads of great pics there. I'm planning on taking a visit to Paris this autumn in October to see it with the autumn colours. Your pictures are just making my trip feel as if it needs to come quicker!



Well, I don't know about autumn colours in Paris. For that you should best visit Paris' American cousin...Montréal, Québec. But there are many leaves on the sidewalks in Paris in autumn. It looks beautiful until it rains a lot (in November) and turns into an organic paste HEHE.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Faubourg Saint Honore (8th arrondissement)









Rue Rouget Lisle (Issy les Moulineaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Station (Asniere sur Seine)









Nanterre Universite (Nanterre)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Marx Dormoy (18th arrondissement)









Rue de la Federation (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Chevaleret (13th arrondissement)









Boulevard Saint Germain (5th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Anatole France (Saint Denis)









Boulevard Macdonald (19th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Voie Georges Pompidou (4th arrondissement)









Rue Saint Denis (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Richelieu (2nd arrondissment)









Quai de Clichy (Clichy)


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics Minato Ku :cheers: Excellent work :applause:


----------



## Minato ku

Thanks. :cheers:

Rue Claude Daiseme (Meudon)









Rue de Robert Julien Lanen (Meudon)









If you want see a specific area don't hesitate to ask me.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Berri (8th arrondissement)









Boulevard Henri Sellier (Suresnes)


----------



## eklips

I know this is a lot to ask from a lazy guy like me, but eventually one of those days you should try and photograph outer suburbs a bit, there are lots of interesting stuff to show from these parts as well :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Good idea, I will post pics later. 

Rue Gabriel Peri (Saint Denis)









Rue du Faubourg du Temple (10th/11th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Rue de Robert Julien Lanen (Meudon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _If you want see a specific area don't hesitate to ask me..._


No problem , nice pic b.t.w. ^^


----------



## Minato ku

La Vallee-Shopping Village (Serris _Val d'Europe_)









Rue du Marechal Foch (Versailles)


----------



## el casanovas

Paris c'est un peu comme Barcelonne mais il semble que vos balayeurs travaillent beaucoup plus que chez nous... :lol:

et bien sûr la proportion d'atrocités urbanistiques style dictatoriel n'est pas si haute... Porcioles et Franco, les destructeurs... hno:


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard de la Madeleine (2nd arrondissement)









Boulevard de la Chapelle (10th arrondissement)


----------



## eklips

el casanovas said:


> Paris c'est un peu comme Barcelonne mais il semble que vos balayeurs travaillent beaucoup plus que chez nous... :lol:
> 
> et bien sûr la proportion d'atrocités urbanistiques style dictatoriel n'est pas si haute... Porcioles et Franco, les destructeurs... hno:


You think?

http://cesarigd.club.fr/images/galpalpa/Aillaud.jpg

http://www.ac-versailles.fr/etabliss/clg-pyramides-evry/images/CLG/pyramide1.JPG

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2205/leserpentinba1.jpg (this whole round thing is just one building)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Jussieu_dsc00882.jpg (though they are recladding it now)


----------



## Minato ku

Attention Eklips tu risques de choquer pas mal de monde. 

Rue Faidherbe (11th arrondissement)









Avenue Charles de Gaulle (Neuilly sur Seine)


----------



## christos-greece

You can see one of "La Defence" towers in ^^ pic...


----------



## zazo

L'Europe est un pays fantastique!! Europe is fantastic!


----------



## Shezan

amazing shots!


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Aristide Brilland (Cachan)









Avenue Daumesnil (12th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Berthier (17th arrondissement)









Avenue du General Leclerc (Bourg la Reine)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Lappe (11th arrondissement)









Rue Fulton (13th arrondissement)


----------



## eklips

Haha did you know that the Rue de Lappe was one of the most dangerous streets in Paris a hundred years ago?


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Bas (Asniere/Genevillier)









Rue de Paris (Les Lilas)


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de l'Est (10th arrondissement)









Rue de Richelieu (2nd arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Neuve Tolbiac (13th arrondissement)









Boulevard Ornano (18th arrondissement)


----------



## tuga14

Awesome photos from Paris:drool:
Thanks Minato Ku to show this wonderfull pics!kay:
Do u have some photos from the Place Vêndome and the suburb Champigny sur Marne? Thank you


----------



## Minato ku

Rue d'Aubervilliers (19th arrondissement)









Avenue Louis Pasteur (Bagneux)


----------



## Minato ku

Champigny sur Marne, sorry I don't have any pics (never been here), Place Vendome see the previous page (rue de la Paix). 

Rue des Pyramides (1st arrondissment)









La Defense Grande Arche station (Puteaux/Courbevoie)


----------



## ParisianStyle

Your pics are still so great ! Thank You !


----------



## Bristol Mike

Very nice pics mate, so much diversity in this city, I would love to visit again some day soon!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Innocents (1st arrondissement)









Rue du General Gallieni (Montreuil)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Gallieni (Issy les Moulineaux)









Rue de Tolbiac (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Quai de Charenton (Charenton le Pont)









Boulevard de la Mission Marchand (Courbevoie)


----------



## madridhere

Many Paris in one Paris, wonderful shots.


----------



## philadweller

What an unbelievable city. I love everything about it. I especially love the super wide sidewalks that are jammed with people.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint Martin (3rd arrondissiment)









Rue de Lyon (12th arrondissment)


----------



## M_K_O

Increible. La mejor galería de París que he visto. La diversidad es una cosa de locos.


----------



## Minato ku

Gallerie Gaite (14th arrondissement)









Parc des Cormailles (Ivry sur Seine)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Passy (16th arrondissement)









Rue de Rambuteau (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Yörch1

OMG! That picture of the Boulevard de la Mission Marchand is like watching a picture of Mexico City's Polanco area!!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Oberkampf (11th arrondissement)









Boulevard Charles de Gaulle (Malakoff)


----------



## Bon Vivant

*PARIS, PARIS, PARIS . . .*

Unveliable thread Minato Ku!! :cheers:

I spent 4 days in Paris by 2006, i fall in love with Paris! . . . do you have some pics from Paris gardens or public parks? (i liked a lot)

By the way i was also in Gare Du Nord and Gare D Est! from the first one, we traveled PARIS - LONDON - PARIS and we used the second one to travel PARIS - ZURICH . . . What a great time! :cheers:

Saludos desde México!


----------



## Patachou

beautiful pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Paris :cheers:


----------



## Nike1989

Very beautifully! "To see Paris and to die" =)))


----------



## edubejar

Bon Vivant said:


> By the way i was also in Gare Du Nord and Gare D Est! from the first one, we traveled PARIS - LONDON - PARIS and we used the second one to travel PARIS - ZURICH . . . What a great time! :cheers:


They now operate the TGV-Est line out of Gare de l'Est which includes Paris-Zurich. If you travelled in 2006 I don't think it was operating yet. Before the TGV-Est line Gare de l'Est was a non-high speed train station. Now you can also go to Frankfurt, Stuttgart and soon Munich by TGV out of Gare de l'Est.


----------



## infratot

nice shots, great diverse city!


----------



## edubejar

I think Minatu Ku has done a great job showing the diversity both in Greater Paris and the city-proper. Many here (including myself) have minimized Paris to a homogeneous city of "Haussmannian" mid- and late-1800s architecture--too rigid, too orderly, too consistent. But it's no doubt true that if the City of Paris would extend its administrative boundaries either via the name Greater Paris like Greater London or just via the name Paris like Berlin (Berlin is both a state and municipality and has annexed almost 100% of its contiguous urban footprint!, while retaining local names of boroughs), then many of these suburban municipalities shown here along the City of Paris would be visited by many more visitors. Yet, so many of these suburban municipalities (communes) are neglected not just by visitors but by more dynamic ideas and projects. Some good stuff is popping out in the suburbs but not as much if it was all part of the City of Paris. This is because the 300+ contiguous municipalities immediately surrounding Paris often think like small, independant cities. Few great things come out of small cities. Despite them being contiguous to Paris, their mayors (and not so much their citizens who often commute to Paris) manage their cities like isolated small, boring towns. But I hear Sarkozy and others want to change this and create some sort of "official" Greater Paris...one that would help Paris and its suburbs work better together.

Anyway, many tourists only see the central-most districts of Paris and miss-out on the diversity shown hear--many of which are still inside the City, but just in the outer arrondissements (12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20th arrondissements). Even worse, they miss-out on the diversity that is even greater when you visit the suburban municipalities, many of which are just outside Paris, on the other side of the ring-road (the near-sururbs). There you see styles that are far from Haussmannian and which vary from single-family neighborhoods to an array of mix-use neighborhoods ranging from unattractive colossal government-housing (commieblocks) to attractive low and mid-rise housing, from old town-centers of once isolated towns to newer neighborhoods to very modern development...all of this mixed with local parks and huge preserved open-space, often forestland.


----------



## Minato ku

Actually Paris Est - Frankfurt HBF is served by ICE trains. 

Rue de l'Annonciation (16th arrondissement)









Place de Belgique (la Garenne Colombe)


----------



## edubejar

^^ Ahhh. I thought that both French TGV and German ICE trains were providing Paris-Frankfurt service.

I like how you post both Paris and Paris surburbs pics in each post. It helps show both the similaries and differences. Some may confuse some of the Paris suburb pics for Paris (especially the more urban, near-suburbs) but I'm so familiar with Paris that I can tell even without your descriptions that it's not inside Paris. There are a few tricks. The main one is that the suburbs have more sporadic, spontaneous styles and lack perfect alignment. Also, in the suburbs, you often find one or two story structures next to higher buildings. Inside Paris, one and two-story structures is very rare. You can see some but they are very rare. Also, some avenues or boulevards in the suburbs have a bit of the Paris perfect alignment or Haussmann-style of buildings but it's rare for it to occupy the whole avenue or boulevard like in Paris. Usually it will be for 1, 2 or 3 addresses but rarely for a longer portion of the road.


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Voltaire (11th arrondissement)









Avenue Georges Gosnat (Ivry sur Seine)


----------



## Mishevy

Brilliant thread! :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Diderot (12th arrondissement)









Rue des Vertus (3rd arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place du Caquet (Saint Denis)









Rue d'Amsterdam (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Dreamliner

*Many fond memories of this wonderful city. Thank you for the great pictures!*


----------



## Mishevy

Hehe... moules frites, just like in Brussels.


----------



## Minato ku

And even more with the Quick (Belgian fast food chain)

Cite Griset (11th arrondissement)









Centre Commercial Creteil Soleil (Creteil)


----------



## Alvar Lavague

Minato ku said:


> And even more with the Quick (Belgian fast food chain)


_Quick_ isn't Belgian anymore.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Galleries (Cergy)









Quai de Grenelle (15th arrondissement)


----------



## WrathChild

Edit


----------



## WrathChild

The best city in the whole wide world.
I love it :cheers:


----------



## desiderio_100578

Cette photo de l'avenue George Gonat à Ivry a quelque chose...je ne sais pas quoi mais quelque chose...


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics Minato ku as always :cheers:
Today is the last stage -etape- of Tour de France inside Paris. Can you post any pic here please


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Parmentier (11th arrondissement)









Avenue du Val de Fontenay (Fontenay sous Bois)


----------



## Yörch1

Hi Minato?

Do you have pics of 17th arr. Close to Rue des Acacias and Av. Ternes, that's where I'm going to stay next november...

Tu crois que proche au Fnac de Ternes c'est une meilleure zone que á Place de Clichy?


----------



## Good

El barrio cerca de Fnac de Ternes es una zona linda, con edificios muy bien cuidados, empresas, lojas de todos tipos (ropa, libros, alimentacion, etc.), restaurantes, cafés, etc. Queda cerca del Arc de Triomphe y de los Campos Elyseos y de sus cinemas et discotecas tambien. Se puede decir que es una parte bastante rica, de clase alta, de la ciudad, aunque no sea comparable con el 16 o el 7 arrondissement.
Place de Clichy es una plaza muy animada, mas popular, con mas diversidad de clases sociales y de origenes etnicas. La zona de Place de Clichy es mas sucia, mas mezclada, mas ruidosa, mas joven, mas animada a la noche. Los edificios no son tan bonitos y limpos que en Ternes. Queda cerca de Pigalle y de sus sex-shops, sus cabarets touristicos, sus lojas de musica, sus bares y salas de conciertos ruidosos. Hay mucho mas gente en la calle los fines de semana a la noche en Place de Clichy que en Ternes.

Entonces, depende de lo que mas te gusta para vivir! A mi me gustaria mas Ternes para tener mi apartamento en una zona agradable, y Place de Clichy para salir a la noche.


----------



## Yörch1

^^

Excelente ayuda Good!

Thank you so much for your answer and advice. That what you say is what I felt when began to investigate about the area around Av. des Acacias where I've found what seems to be a lovely hotel.

Ma je voyage avec ma tante et ma mère ainsi que je crois que la zone autour de l'Avenue de Ternes sera une meilleur option pour nous. Après je pourrais aller moi seul à la Place de Clichy...


----------



## Svartmetall

Love this building.


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Victor (15th arrondissement)









Rue de la Roquette (11th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Gaultier (Courbevoie)









Place Jean Jaures (Montreuil)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Croulebarbe (13th arrondissement)









Rue Louise Michel (Levallois Perret)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

De belles photos des coins pas trop connus de la banlieue parisienne. Merci.


----------



## Mahratta

I like your pictures. They sum up the spirit of the city, keep up the good work


----------



## christos-greece

Nice work indeed :cheers: Keep posting...


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Poissonniere (2nd arrondissement)









Place Marcel Samba (Boulogne Billancourt)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Albert Petit (Bagneux)









Rue Perdonnet (10th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

I like Paris streets


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Volta (3rd arrondissement)









Place des Marseillais (Charenton le Pont)


----------



## Patachou

very nice pictures


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Entrepreneurs (15th arrondissement)









Rue des Lombards (4th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Gaston Philippe (Saint Denis)









Rue de l'Avenir (Chatillon)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Flandre (19th arrondissement)









Rue du Professeur Florian Delbarre (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Kenwen

in the ground level,it looks so much like somewhere in london


----------



## Plumber73

Nice place. One of the things that first struck me when I visited Paris and France (just a month and a half ago), were all the lit up green crosses for the pharmacies. They were so visible, I could have counted the number of pharmacies on the Champs Elysées. What's the story behind those? Is this a uniquely French thing? Any info would be appreciated. Those signs ended up being very helpful, as I needed to buy pain killers every 4 or 5 days. So no matter what little town in France I was in, I could easily hunt down these places if needed.


----------



## edubejar

Plumber73 said:


> Nice place. One of the things that first struck me when I visited Paris and France (just a month and a half ago), were all the lit up green crosses for the pharmacies. They were so visible, I could have counted the number of pharmacies on the Champs Elysées. What's the story behind those? Is this a uniquely French thing? Any info would be appreciated. Those signs ended up being very helpful, as I needed to buy pain killers every 4 or 5 days. So no matter what little town in France I was in, I could easily hunt down these places if needed.



I have heard more than once in the French news that the French are Europe's biggest consumers of medication. Not sure how true that is but it's true that pharmacies play a very important role in French towns and cities.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Caumartin (9th arrondissement)









Avenue de la Republique (Aubervilliers)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Barbes (Montrouge)









Rue du Pre Saint-Gervais (Pantin)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Ledru-Rollin (11th arrondissement)









Avenue de la Divison Leclerc (Pantin)


----------



## serfin

i love your job, because you give the oportunity to see the quotidian life of this city, the quarters that the tourist not see where the truly life is developed, thanx for your effort.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics indeed


----------



## Minato ku

Place de la Porte Maillot (17th/16th arrondissements)









Boulevard de Belleville (20th/11th arrondissements)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Bezons (Courbevoie)









Rue Tronchet (8th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Nationale (13th arrondissement)









Avenue du General Leclerc (Maison Alfort)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Pablo Picasso (Nanterre)









Rue Vercingetorix (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Creteil Prefecture Metro line 8 (Creteil)









Boulevard de la Villette (10th arrondissement)


----------



## Mishevy

Buildings on Boulevard Pablo Picasso seem inspired by him .


----------



## Hed_Kandi

How in the world can this be considered one of the "Most Romantic Cities in the World"? Its resemblance is that of an American ghetto. Thanks for saving me the cost of a trip.


----------



## dulcepixels

This is one of the cities I would like to visit very soon. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics 




Mishevy said:


> Buildings on Boulevard Pablo Picasso seem inspired by him .


I think the same too :lol:


----------



## intensivecarebear

Hed_Kandi said:


> How in the world can this be considered one of the "Most Romantic Cities in the World"? Its resemblance is that of an American ghetto. Thanks for saving me the cost of a trip.


Wow, how idiotic. Paris is a real city with real people, hence it has wealthy touristic areas, poor areas, and everything in between. This is just one side of the city. Maybe narrow-minded people like you are better off staying put where you are. And hey, the money you save by not going to Paris you can use to buy yourself a decent education. And I'm sorry but none of these pics looks anything like an American ghetto.hno: 

I don't know about other people but I'm enjoying this thread! ignore the idiots


----------



## edubejar

Hed_Kandi said:


> How in the world can this be considered one of the "Most Romantic Cities in the World"? Its resemblance is that of an American ghetto. Thanks for saving me the cost of a trip.


These are pictures of various parts of Greater Paris with an emphasis on the North and East quadrants, which contain a lot of the lower income neighborhoods and communes. Paris is big so it easily has room to fit different demographics. Inside Paris-proper alone you have an area as big as Manhattan that is dedicated to your quest for one of the Most Romantic Cities in the World. That area is big enough to keep you busy for a whole week or more in your romance.


----------



## Minato ku

Infact in this page compared at inner Paris.
There is 4 pictures is the western side (Porte Maillot, 8th arrondissement, Courbevoie, Nanterre) 3 pictures in the southestern side (Maison Alfort, 13th arrondissement, Creteil) , 2 pictures in the north eastern side Belleville, 10th arrondissement) and one picture in the southern side (14th arrondissment).

So this page is show a quite large representation of Paris and honestly only the public council in Nanterre can be see as the ghetto. 
The rest are middle class and even upper class (mostly office).

Rue Saint Antoine (4th arrondissement)









Rue Caumartin (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Mishevy

Hed_Kandi said:


> How in the world can this be considered one of the "Most Romantic Cities in the World"? Its resemblance is that of an American ghetto. Thanks for saving me the cost of a trip.


Good morning USA, Paris has 11 million people in its metro area and is not a museum of romance.


----------



## christos-greece

Paris is awesome place. One of the greatest cities in the world ^^^^


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Reuilly (12th arrondissement)









Rue Marcelin Berthelot (Nanterre/Puteaux)


----------



## [email protected]

Minato ku said:


> Rue de Reuilly (12th arrondissement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... A place that I used to go through every day for 10 years. Thank you for showing the districts where most of the parisians live.


----------



## juanico

Minato ku said:


> Rue de Reuilly (12th arrondissement)


2 black guys hanging on a street corner... hey, someone will come and claim that Paris looks like any american ghetto :lol:


----------



## pixel2008

intensivecarebear said:


> Wow, how idiotic. Paris is a real city with real people, hence it has wealthy touristic areas, poor areas, and everything in between.  This is just one side of the city. Maybe narrow-minded people like you are better off staying put where you are. And hey, the money you save by not going to Paris you can use to buy yourself a decent education. And I'm sorry but none of these pics looks anything like an American ghetto.hno:
> 
> I don't know about other people but I'm enjoying this thread! ignore the idiots


:applause:

I could'n agree more.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Really would like the contrasts between the old and new.


----------



## Svartmetall

intensivecarebear said:


> Wow, how idiotic. Paris is a real city with real people, hence it has wealthy touristic areas, poor areas, and everything in between. This is just one side of the city. Maybe narrow-minded people like you are better off staying put where you are. And hey, the money you save by not going to Paris you can use to buy yourself a decent education. And I'm sorry but none of these pics looks anything like an American ghetto.hno:
> 
> I don't know about other people but I'm enjoying this thread! ignore the idiots


Excellent response. I enjoy seeing all facets of a city, and my most favourite city in the world (Berlin) is far from being beautiful, but it doesn't make it any less of a city!

I'm glad to see that SOMEONE at least can look beyond glitz and glamour and see that a city is far from a homogenous entity. Paris is excellent, and this picture thread is one of the most honest and best on SSC. Keep up the good work, Minato and all others who contribute.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Jean Martin Naudin (Bagneux)









Rue de Falguiere (15th arrondissement)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Mishevy said:


> Buildings on Boulevard Pablo Picasso seem inspired by him .


Unfortunately they are known for problems of poverty and social polarisation.


----------



## Mishevy

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Unfortunately they are known for problems of poverty and social polarisation.


Just like many other HLM are.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Delcasse (8th arrondissement)









Avenue Albert 1er (Rueil Malmaison)


----------



## serfin

Sometimes i think that there are stupid person that they believe that cities such as Paris, Rome, etc, are museum cities, without soul (Only i know about ones, i'll not say the name). Welcome to Paris, a vibrant city, a city alive, it isn't a museum city.

Congratulations for you great job.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la Porte de Clignancourt (18th arrondissement)









Rue de la Verrerie (4th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Faubourg Saint Denis (10th arrondissement)









Rue Georges Pitard (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Pont Neuf (1st arrondissement)









Rue de Paris (Montreuil)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Capucines (1st/2nd arrondissements)









Rue de Vaugirard (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Centre Gamma (12th arrondissement)









Boulevard Saint Michel (5th/6th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


>


Paris is great!


----------



## Minato ku

Place de Clichy (9th/17th arrondissements)









Rue de l'Evangile (18th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Crimee (19th arrondissement)









Avenue du General Leclerc (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Chausse d'Antin (9th arrondissement)









Boulevard Saint Germain (5th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Paris (Vincennes)









Rue Traversiere (12th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Boissy d'Anglais (8th arrondissement)









Rue du Chateau des Rentiers (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Aristide Briand (Montrouge)









Rue de Rambuteaux (4th arrondissement)


----------



## alitezar

Amazing thread. Thanks for these lovely pix


----------



## Deanb

nice again 2 c the real areas and not the touristy shiny streets


----------



## Taller Better

I'm very much enjoying seeing these different areas of Paris.. both the wealthy and the working class. There is no city like Paris!


----------



## ww_lodz

Memories comes back when I`m watchin` these pics, luv Paris


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Gravilliers (3rd arrondissement)









Rue de la Goutte d'Or (18th arrondissement)


----------



## opiumer

Excellent city. In childhood I wanted to live in Paris)


----------



## Dredzik

Is Rue de Vaugirard the longest street in Paris?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, it is 4,3 km long.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> I'm very much enjoying seeing these different areas of Paris.. both the wealthy and the working class. *There is no city like Paris!*


Exactly!
Paris it is the *BEST* :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Dredzik said:


> Is Rue de Vaugirard the longest street in Paris?





[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is 4,3 km long.


Actually I would say that it is the longest street name, if we think in term of street that change of name it is more dificult and it is even worse if we include the "suburbs".
By exemple I think that Rue du Temple, Rue du Faubourg du Temple, Rue de Belleville, Avenue de la Porte des Lilas, Rue de Paris in Les Lilas... (basicaly the same street with different name) is bigger.


Avenue de France (13th arrondissement)









Avenue General de Gaulle (Bagnolet)


----------



## edubejar

^^ Yes, like Minatu Ku says, Rue de Belleville is long, as well. Like many major streets, it's even longer if you look at it as a continuous arterial, because it becomes Rue du Faubourg du Temple to the West and Rue de Paris to the East in Les Lilas. 

What is very interesting about Rue de Belleville is that it has a lot of character and history as a working-class place and totally non-bourgeois. Like other neighborhoods near the Boulevard Périphérique, Belleville was once its own municipality (like the many municipalities that make up Greater Paris), until it was annexed in 1860(?). Belleville was spared in great part by the Haussmannization process of Paris around that time and so Rue de Belleville is not an avenue or boulevard (which are always perfectly aligned) but an unaligned, narrower road yet long, a bit more like what you find in London. It is also full of Asian (including Chinese) and African (esp. North African) restaurants and shops. But in the past, Belleville was the home of many working-class people of French or other European descent, e.g. Edith Piaf, and they had a particular accent, like one would see the Cockney accent of London.


----------



## [email protected]

@ Minato ku : 
Yes, of course I was talking about "official" streets. Then I must say that the "street" that goes from Michel Bizot to Porte de Pantin metro stations is pretty long...


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Belleville (19th/20th arrondissement)









Place du 25 Aout 1944 (14th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue des Champs Elysées is not the biggest avenue in Paris?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know but I don't think that it is the longest
The Avenue des Champs Elysees (name) is 1.9 km long, the whole Avenue des Champs Elysees, Avenue de la Grande Armee, Avenue Charles de Gaulle and Pont de Neuilly is 5.6 km long.


Avenue Percier (8th arrondissement)









Avenue de Choisy (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Raymond Losserand (14th arrondissement)









Avenue Paul Vaillant-Couturier (La Courneuve)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Brancion (15th arrondissement)









Boulevard de la Liberte (Les Lilas)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la Porte des Lilas (19th/20th arrondissements)









Berry Washington Plaza (8th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Le Corbusier (Boulogne Billancourt)









Avenue de la Republique (Montrouge)


----------



## Am/Ro

very nice


----------



## Taller Better

The one and only City of Light.... keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Massenet (16th arrondissement)









Rue Saint Martin (4rd arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Place des Colliberts (Lognes)


Nice houses


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Caire (2nd arrondissement)









Rue Gabriel Lame (12th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

J'adore Paris :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Emile Zola (15th arrondissement)









Rue de Tolbiac (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Reaumur (2nd arrondissement)









Passage de l'Yonne (12th arrondissement)


----------



## Martounet

zola color mythique!!! :banana:


merci bcp pr ce topic qui résume bien l'ambiance et la diversité de la région parisienne


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la Division Leclerc (Courbevoie)









Rue Sadi Carnot (Bagnolet)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Avenue de la Division Leclerc (Courbevoie)


Very nice pic 
This area is near to La Defense?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is in La Defense. 

Boulevard Felix Faure (Aubervilliers)









Rue Firmin Gillot (15th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> ^^ It is in La Defense.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du General de Gaulle (Nanterre)









Rue Ernest Renan (Issy les Moulineaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la Porte de Montreuil (20th arrondissement)









Rue Keller (11th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

:cheers:


----------



## Mahratta

This thread is great. The most comprehensive photo-tour of Paris so far, keep it up


----------



## christos-greece

Minato keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Colmar (Rueil Malmaison)









Rue Eugene Jumin (19th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Typical Paris street...  ^^


----------



## Mishevy

^^Really? I'd say _les grands boulevards_ are more stereotypically typical for Paris. 

Btw, a yellow painted zebra crossing?!?


----------



## christos-greece

It's my opinion my friend :cheers: ^^


----------



## Mishevy

^^Of course. I was just surprised :cheers:


----------



## Martounet

:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Je t' aime Paris :banana:


----------



## Martounet

rue croix-des-petits-champs 1er arrondissement


----------



## christos-greece

Nice building


----------



## Minato ku

Martounet said:


> rue croix-des-petits-champs 1er arrondissement


Please if you have picture create a new thread. 

Boulevard Magenta (10th arrondissement)









Rue Lepine (la Courneuve)


----------



## Bogdan BMB

@Minato ku - great job :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Boulevard Magenta (10th arrondissement)


It is the first time to see this type of traffic light, (orange cross)


----------



## Minato ku

Not orange but red. (and when it is green this cross is not lighted)
This is just the oposite face of traffic light.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Lamennais (8th arrondissement)









Avenue de la Liberte (Courbevoie)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Not orange but red. (and when it is green this cross is not lighted)
> This is just the oposite face of traffic light.


Thanks for the info...


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Bruyeres (Les Lilas)









Rue de l'Ouest (14th arrondissement)


----------



## LeB.Fr

Awesome photo gallery there Minato Ku!! This is the most "complete" Paris photo thread in SSC. Keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed ^^ a :applause: to Minato...


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Anatole France (Choisy le Roi)









Thais Village (Thais)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Jean Lolive (Pantin)









Place du Marche (Neuilly sur Seine)


----------



## l'eau

such a beautiful city:cheers:


----------



## Metropolitan

Minato ku said:


> Place du Marche (Neuilly sur Seine)


They should destroy that building and build instead a beautiful 80/100 meters skyscraper. The only problem is that the current mayor is totally opposed to highrise construction.


----------



## christos-greece

They could restore somehow ^^


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Caumartin (9th arrondissement)









Rue Aristide Brilland (Levallois-Perret)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Haussmann (9th arrondissement)









Allee Bernard de Jussieu (Chatillon)


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics


----------



## LeB.Fr

^^Strangely I feel that you have more posts than anyone else in this thread LOL. 

On a more serious note, you've really done a grear work Minato!  
I was wondering if you had any photo of Avenue Foch?


----------



## Minato ku

No. I think that near February I will go in the 16eme.

Rue Poissonniere (2nd arrondissement)









Avenue de Versailles (Thiais)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Aristide Briand (Arcueil)









Rue Washington (8th arrondissement)


----------



## AAL

Paris is my favourite city on the planet. It's the only city of this size I am aware of that manages to have not only beautiful spots, but to be beautiful almost everywhere.


----------



## freeksregistration

that's really not true. Only the center is nice


----------



## [email protected]

Places like Versailles, Sceaux, Saint-Germain-en-Laye or Vincennes are real ghettos. Beware if you visit Louis XIV's castle, you could be the victim of an arson !


----------



## ExtraMuros

freeksregistration said:


> that's really not true. Only the center is nice


That's really funny how all these pics show exactly the contrary...


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard de l'Hopital (13th/5th arrondissement)









Passage du Prado (10th arrondissement)


----------



## freeksregistration

[email protected] said:


> Places like Versailles, Sceaux, Saint-Germain-en-Laye or Vincennes are real ghettos. Beware if you visit Louis XIV's castle, you could be the victim of an arson !


that's a while out of paris. It's just that there are also ugly places in Paris, think about the region around " stade de france" and porte de la chapelle, Clichy-sous-Bois. Buth ofcource Paris is a beautiful city


----------



## [email protected]

Vincennes is just across the peripherique (like Neuilly). Of course there are some scaring hoods but not all the suburbs are "not nice" like you said.  This thread is a proof.


----------



## edubejar

beirut guy said:


> ^^Strangely I feel that you have more posts than anyone else in this thread LOL.
> 
> On a more serious note, you've really done a grear work Minato!
> I was wondering if you had any photo of Avenue Foch?


Here is a thread from me partly dedicated to Avenue Foch in the 16th arrondissement taken March 2008.
A Walk through Paris' affluent West


----------



## Minato ku

Darse du Fond de Rouvray (19th arrondissement)









Rue Lekain (16th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place de l'Opera (2nd/9th arrondissement)









Forum des Halles (1st arrondissement)


----------



## stefanguti

AAL said:


> Paris is my favourite city on the planet. It's the only city of this size I am aware of that manages to have not only beautiful spots, but to be beautiful almost everywhere.


I think you are confusing with Vienna


----------



## AAL

stefanguti said:


> I think you are confusing with Vienna


No, not really! Vienna is lovely...but its size is not comparable to Paris...I said "the only city of this size". Also, there are some rough parts in Vienna I did not expect to find to be honest...being a classical music lover since I was a kid, "Sofiensaal" was a household name in my home, as so many recordings were made there...last time I went there, about a yeat and a half ago, it was still a total wreck. Any news about it, by the way? Wikipedia says "In January 2006, it was announced that the Sofiensaal is to be redeveloped and converted into apartments" Please tell me this is wrong! Something so historical should be reconstructed exactly the way it was...


----------



## stefanguti

I agree with you. Unfortunately, the Sofiensaal will never be the same again. There will be a big restoration though, as the builduing will become a upper class hotel, in which the old Sofiensaal will be integrated.
I did not know that the Sofiensäle were known anywhere beyond the boundaries of Vienna...

When it comes to your size argument, you have to be more precise: apparently you mean the "greater Paris area" including all the suburbs. There are some beautiful suburbs - doubtless. But there are other very poor and rather ugly suburban parts, especially in the NE.


----------



## Minato ku

Place Jacques Duclos (Montreuil)









Place du 18 juin 1940 (6th/14th/15th arrondissements)


----------



## christos-greece

beirut guy said:


> ^^Strangely I feel that you have more posts than anyone else in this thread...


Because Paris is one of my favorit and most great cities in the world


----------



## Minato ku

Place Denfert-Rochereau (14th arrondissement)









Rue Oberkampf (11th/20th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard de Strasbourg (Nogent sur Marne)









Boulevard de Demain (10th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year Minato... keep posting them :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du General de Gaulle (Maison Alfort)









Boulevard Jean Jaures (Clichy)


----------



## Minato ku

Motte Picquet Grenelle (15th arrondissement)









Rue Therese (2nd arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic (first one) ^^


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Wagram (8th/17th arrondissements)









Boulevard de Rochechouart (18th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du 25 aout 1944 (Choisy le Roi)









Place Georges Guillaumin (8th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Nice shots


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue des Ternes (17th arrondissement)









Avenue Henri Ravera (Bagneux)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Hoche (8th arrondissement)









Rue du Faubourg Saint Denis (10th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Pajol (18th arrondissement)









Rue Moliere (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Edgar Quinet (14th arrondissement)









Quai d'Austerliz (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Yörch1

Minato ku said:


> Avenue des Ternes (17th arrondissement)


Lovely picture! This was my view for two weeks last mont. I was staying just at the corner of Rue des Acacias and Avenue de Ternes. I loved the area!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Petits Champs (1st/2nd arrondissement)









Rue des Acacias (17th arrondissement)


----------



## thaproducer

i love this city :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing city :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Voie Mazas (12th arrondissement)









Rue des 4 Cheminees (Boulogne Billancourt)


----------



## Iskandar

Oh my god! 34th picture from the top, the one with 'novotel'. That's exactly where I stayed for one night, only it was in the etap next door.

on page 1


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Voie Mazas (12th arrondissement)


Nearby this area is Paris-Bercy stadium i think...


----------



## antigoon99

christos-greece said:


> Nearby this area is Paris-Bercy stadium i think...


verny nice pic's of one of the world's most beautiful city's!
keep posting them


----------



## Minato ku

christos-greece said:


> Nearby this area is Paris-Bercy stadium i think...


This area is at 1 km of Bercy stadium.

Rue de Patay (13th arrondissement)









RER Charles de Gaulle Etoile (8th/16th/17th arrondissements)


----------



## edubejar

Minato ku said:


> This area is at 1 km of Bercy stadium.
> 
> RER Charles de Gaulle Etoile (8th/16th/17th arrondissements)


I've always liked Etoile and Nation RER A stations. They are so old school and very, very long. Nation still has the old school sitting like this picture of Etoile except it's red and is divided BUT with a big circular opening on both sides that allows you to see the other persons face if you lean a bit forward almost like confessing to a priest. It's so weird because you are sitting next to strangers and you are divided but there is a huge opening, like a big glory hole :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> This area is at 1 km of Bercy stadium.


I knew it...
from a map (my cousin was there few years ago)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Poissoniere (2nd/9th arrondissements)









Rue Labrousse (15th arrondissement)


----------



## edubejar

^^ What I like about the 13 & 15th arrondissements of Paris-proper (and the 14th as well to an extent) is how it breaks the Hausmannian norm with random, non-classic buildings higher than the typical 6-8 story buildings.


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Henri Sellier (Suresnes)









Boulevard Raspail (6th arrondissement)


----------



## Mahratta

Minato ku, your France threads are spectacular. Nothing better than a native showing us around 

Seems like everyone's slighting Haussmann around here huh


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Carnot (Bobigny)









Rue de Sevres (6th/7th arrondissements)


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Boulevard Raspail (6th arrondissement)


This building on the left is very nice :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Seze (9th arrondissement)









Rue de la Martinique (18th arrondissement)


----------



## ExtraMuros

^^Sympa le clin d'oeil de la dernière photo...:lol:


----------



## Minato ku

They look more african than caribbean.
The most funny thing is that the majority of shops in this street are asian.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Lepine (Pantin)









Rue du Debarcadere (Colombe)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Paul Vaillant Couturier (La Courneuve)









Boulevard de Grenelle (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Brisbaner21

Really nice diversity in architecture in Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Lord Byron (8th arrondissement)









Avenue Secretan (19th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Esplanade de la Defense (Courbevoie/Puteaux)









Rue des Poissonniers (18th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photo ^^


----------



## Minato ku

Rue d'Alsace-Lorraine (Saint-Maur-des-Fosses)









Rue Montmartre (2nd arrondissement)


----------



## RonnieR

I'm having an excellent tour of this great city - Paris. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the info tpe ^^


----------



## tpe

christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the info tpe ^^


You're welcome. 

More pix please...


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue des Canadiens (Joinville-le-Pont)









Rue de Maubeuge (10th arrondissement)


----------



## tmac14wr

That last picture is beautiful!!


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard de Clichy (18th/9th arrondissements)









Rue Albert Dhalenne (Saint Ouen)


----------



## Bristol Mike

Excellent last picture of the second to last lot. Great piccies of Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Varenne (Saint Maur-des-Fausses)









Boulevard Poniatowski (12th arrondissement)


----------



## Martounet

whealthy st maur, nice suburb :banana:


----------



## Minato ku

Quai de la Rapee (12th arrondissement)









Avenue Henri Ginoux (Montrouge)


----------



## edubejar

We're very lucky to have a SSC member in Paris that can travel through Greater Paris to take these pics of areas outside of the Paris ring road that most tourists would never see (minus the very unattractive parts of Seine-Saint-Denis some might see when arriving to Nord Station by Eurostar/Thalys or by RER from CDG Airport).


----------



## christos-greece

All places in Paris are beautiful


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Faubourg Saint Honore (8th arrondissement)









Passage Saint Michel (17th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Fontainebleau (Le Kremlin Bicetre)









Rue Charlot (3rd arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Alexandre Soljenistsyne (Puteaux)









Rue Notre Dame des Champs (6th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Bac (7th arrondissement)









Avenue du Maine (14th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates Minato ^^


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Boutard (Neuilly sur Seine)









Rue de l'Armorique (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard de Pesaro (Nanterre)









Rue des Pyrenees (20th arrondissement)


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> All places in Paris are beautiful


kay:


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Courcelles (8th arrondissement)









Rue Francis de Pressense (Saint Denis)


----------



## Leinad_pt

this place of saint-denis is the new businness district near stade de france?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes it is. 

Rue Raymond Losserand (14th arrondissement)









Rue de la Station (Asniere sur Seine)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Rue de Courcelles (8th arrondissement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rue Francis de Pressense (Saint Denis)


When the weather is clear, sunny Paris districts/areas looks very nice. Spring is here (i mean Paris)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Moliere (Montrouge)









Rue de Clignancourt (18th arrondissement)


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> When the weather is clear, sunny Paris districts/areas looks very nice. Spring is here (i mean Paris)


Paris looks good in ALL seasons, Christos :yes: :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Canello

Nice pics! Some chaotic...


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard de la Paix (Courbevoie)









Bastille metro line 1 (4th/12th arrondissement)


----------



## edubejar

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Yes it is.
> Rue de la Station (Asniere sur Seine)


Minatu ku, is this a mistake, perhaps? This looks like it's inside Paris and not in Asnière-sur-Seine (suburbs). I know there are also dense areas in the suburbs with similar density to Paris and even similar architecture but somehow this looks like it can't possibly be in the suburbs. It's very Paris.


----------



## edubejar

Minato ku said:


> Boulevard de la Paix (Courbevoie)


And this one for some reason reminds me of some suburb of Amsterdam or maybe pics that I've seen of Rotterdam.


----------



## Minato ku

edubejar said:


> Minatu ku, is this a mistake, perhaps? This looks like it's inside Paris and not in Asnière-sur-Seine (suburbs). I know there are also dense areas in the suburbs with similar density to Paris and even similar architecture but somehow this looks like it can't possibly be in the suburbs. It's very Paris.


It is really in Asniere, near Asniere sur Seine suburban station as as the street name indicates. (Rue de la station)
Asniere-sur-Seine has a density of 17,085 inh/km². 

Rue de la Boetie (8th arrondissement)









Avenue Jean Jaures (Bobigny)


----------



## Leinad_pt

i believe that the photo of asnieres-sur-seine is really there, because its too cloose to paris and the buildings seems like those in paris. And i can see 2 cars with the number of the department of asnieres-sur-seine ( 92 - Hauts-de-seine). So i have no doubts


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Avenue Jean Jaures (Bobigny)


The Tram system in Paris is quite new?


----------



## Leinad_pt

if i´m not wrong.. the tram in bobigny is the line 1 and is the oldest line of paris tram.. i think this one could have 10 or 15 years


----------



## Minato ku

The line T1 was opened in 1992, so it has 17 years old.



Leinad_pt said:


> i believe that the photo of asnieres-sur-seine is really there, because its too cloose to paris and the buildings seems like those in paris. And i can see 2 cars with the number of the department of asnieres-sur-seine ( 92 - Hauts-de-seine). So i have no doubts


It wouldn't prove anything, most of cars that run inside inner Paris doesn't have the number 75 and in the suburbs we also see many cars that have not the plates of the departement. (The exemple in this picture of Asniere sur Seine the two other visible plate have the numbers 75 and 77 or 78)

Avenue de Villiers (17th arrondissement)









Rue du Faubourg Saint Antoine (11th/12th arrondissements)


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks both ^^ i remember back in 2004, when Athens tram was complete, i read some news about a new tram line(s) in Paris...


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Pasteur (15th arrondissement)









Rue Saint Honore (1st arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue d'Alsace (Levallois Perret)









Avenue Raymond Poincare (16 arrondissement)


----------



## abigbagofpoo

keep the pics coming, minato_ku
awesome job as usual


----------



## edubejar

Minato ku said:


> Rue d'Alsace (Levallois Perret)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue Raymond Poincare (16 arrondissement)


Is that public housing on Rue d'Alsace of Levallois-Perret? It doesn't look very Levallois-Perret.

Avenue Poincaré in the 16th arrondissement has many nice, posh apartments. A slightly different angle focusing a bit more on the façades could have done that 2nd pic a bit more justice.


----------



## Minato ku

edubejar said:


> Is that public housing on Rue d'Alsace of Levallois-Perret? It doesn't look very Levallois-Perret.


Levallois Perret used to be a working class municipality with communist mayors, so it has quite many social housing especially in the lower part, close to the 17th arrondissement and Clichy. 



> Avenue Poincaré in the 16th arrondissement has many nice, posh apartments. A slightly different angle focusing a bit more on the façades could have done that 2nd pic a bit more justice.


In the part of the 16th arrondissement, it is mostly office building. 

Boulevard Brune (14th arrondissement)









Rue Amelot (11th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place Louis Aragon (Colombes)









Boulevard Gouvion-Saint-Cry (17th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The glass-type building in the middle looks guite nice...


----------



## Minato ku

Musee de Sevres T2 (Sevres)









Boulevard Richard Wallace (Neuilly sur Seine/16th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du Luxembourg (Thiais)









Rue de la Croix Nivert (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Rambouillet (12th arrondissement)









Rue Heyrault (Boulogne Billancourt)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Pepiniere (8th arrondissement)









Rue du Chateau des Rentiers (13th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Ferme (Bobigny)









Avenue du General Leclerc (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place de l'Etoile (16th/17th/8th arrondissements)









Boulevard de Charonne (20th/11th arrondissements)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Yvonne Marcailloux (Choisy le Roi)









Rue Joubert (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place des Fetes (19th arrondissement)









Rue du Faubourg Saint Martin (10th arrondissement)


----------



## abigbagofpoo

I was there in March ... :naughty:


----------



## Guest

An interesting mix of different styles. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Thanks for photographing my "nouvelle" rue... 



Minato ku said:


> Rue du Faubourg Saint Martin (10th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Véron (Alfortville)









Rue Desaix (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de la porte de Vincennes (12th/20th arrondissements)









Rue Montorgueil (2nd arrondissement)


----------



## Iskandar

Can someone explain to me why there are so many pharmacies in French cities??

Everywhere you go there are those green cross signs. There are two in that last pic and yet they are only 100 metres from each other.

Well that's just the impression I had when I visited. At first I didn't know what they were. I think the green crosses are a really great idea, but there seems to be so many of them.

Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Musee de Sevres T2 (Sevres)


This train station, near Musee de Sevres looking amazing


----------



## Minato ku

I admit that there is many pharmacies in France, even if the installation of a pharmacy is highly regulated.

Rue de Montfaucon (6th arrondissement)









Rue Saint Denis (Colombes)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Stalingrad (Villejuif)









Rue Albert Fririon (Bagneux)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Rosny (Bondy/Noisy le Sec)









Boulevard Richard Wallace (Puteaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Pont de Clichy (Clichy)









Rue Ordener (18th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Minato ku said:


> Pont de Clichy (Clichy)


Very nice photos @Minato; that bridge above its a railway bridge?


----------



## Minato ku

Yes, more exactly it is a subway bridge (line 13)

Gare Austerlitz (13th arrondissement)









Boulevard Gabriel Peri (Malakoff)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint Denis (2nd arrondissement)









Boulevard Jourdan (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Gabriel Peri (Argenteuil) 









Avenue de la Redoute (Asniere sur Seine)


----------



## Bastien

do you like your little visit in Argenteuil ?

Have you saw the new cinema near the church ? it's really the only modern building of Argenteuil. If you have miss it your travel is useless ^.^ !


----------



## Tanguito

Beautiful city indeed...


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Charonne (11th arrondissement)









Rue de Fontenay (Vincennes)


----------



## D.D.

nice pics...

what does arrondssement means?


----------



## dutchmaster

Great pics!


----------



## edubejar

D.D. said:


> nice pics...
> 
> what does arrondssement means?


It means rounding, literally. But in administrative talk, it refers to the subdivisions of _departments_. France is divided into _regions_ (administrative regions, not to be confused with cultural regions which rarely have hard-coded bounderies), regions are divided into _departments_. Departments are divided into *arrondissements*. Arrondissements are divided into _cantons_. To not confuse, we can say that cantons are then divided into _communes_ or municipalities (basically a city jurisdiction with a mayor).

France has
Regions have
Departments have
Arrondissements have
Cantons have
Communes (aka municipalities)

Paris is rather unique since it's the capital and is bigger in population than other French municipalities. Paris (a municipality, which is normally the smallest administrative unit in France) occupies a whole department. Since departments have to be divided into arrondissements, Paris, which is not only a municipality but also a department, is divided into arrondissements. Lyon and Marseille, the 2nd and 3rd cities of France are also divided into arrondissements. Technically, Paris, Lyon and Marseille have municipal arrondissements, to distinguish from those that subdivide a department. Paris has 20 arrondissements which are kinda like wards or districts or like a borough, although there is no immediate equivalent.


----------



## Minato ku

Japanese big cities have the Ku, also other cities like Vienna have equivalent to arrondissement.

Rue Soufflot (5th arrondissement)









Rue Brantome (3th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place d'Italie (13th arrondissement)









Rue des Bourguignons (Asniere sur Seine)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Normandie Niemen (Massy)









Rue de Vaugirard (15th arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Nice, amazing photos from different angles, views of Paris...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Brilliant shots, showing the new and not so new of Paris. I've always been struck by the amazing apartment blocks in 13eme Arrondissment, very majestic and certainly some of the best blocks built in that time I have seen.


----------



## tazzmaniadodo

check out some of my pics of Paris from this autum 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956238

Most beautiful and boem city I've ever seen :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du Docteur Paul Casalis (Creteil)









Rue de la Tombe Issoire (14th arrondissement)


----------



## kardeee

Great pictures!

Cheers.


----------



## christos-greece

In Promenade Jules Vallès (Noisy-le-Grand) photo i like that white tall building with the grey roof


----------



## Elídio Xavier

Paris is not only beautiful, it's very charming too. 

Thats a city to walk all day with no direction.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Gustave Courbet (Bagneux)









Rue des Rosiers (4th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Carnot (Massy)









Forum des Halles (1st arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

That building in the middle in _Avenue Carnot (Massy)_ photo is looking really very nice


----------



## Minato ku

It is the main building of Massy Palaiseau RER station.

Boulevard Gallieni (Villeneuve-la-Garrenne)









Rue Biot (17th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Jongkind (15th arrondissement)









Rue Camille Desmoulins (Cachan)


----------



## edubejar

It seems France is big in naming their streets with people's names. The same names often come up so many times as a rue, avenue, boulevard, place, etc. In Greater Paris alone, the same name can appear in each municipality, thus with 300+ municipalities making up Greater Paris alone, a name can show up some 300 times. In big cities like Paris or those in the French Riviera, foreign names like John F. Kennedy or Theodore Roosevelt help alleviate this problem, but in small communes like those making up Greater Paris, street names are more based on French historical figures and as strict as the French can be in honoring someone, the same name can be recycled so many times.


----------



## Minato ku

It can be annoying to have several streets with the name in few km². 

Rue d'Auteuil (16th arrondissement)









Rue Jean Jaurès (Noisy-le-Sec)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du Trône (20th/12th arrondissements)









Rue des Coches (Saint Germain en Laye)


----------



## aljuarez

Ok, minato... which is your favorite area of Paris?
Which of the arrondissements would you select to live in?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't know, anyway my least favorite are the 7th and 16th.

Avenue du Général de Gaulle (Rosny sous Bois)









Rue Eugénie Eboué (Asnières sur Seine)


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> my least favorite are the 7th and 16th.


:mad2:


----------



## edubejar

^^ I think the lack of diversity and the mannerisms of the people who live in those 2 affluent districts are boring to him. Also, those two districts have many streets that are purely residential with the exception of some intersections. And the kind of shops and restaurants/cafés you find there do not appeal to the average young adult. Paris is not Los Angeles. To be rich in Paris means to be uptight with aristocratic mannerisms (or some rich OPEC country arab who lives part-time in Paris and does not mingle much with others). It's often old money--more rigid acceptance.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Exactly.

Rue André Joineau (Le Pré Saint Gervais)









Rue Thimonnier (Arcueil)


----------



## VBurd2128

Hmm... Rue Thimonnier has a decidedly suburban vibe to it. I know nothing about it, but my impression, from this picture at least, is the exact opposite of most of the earlier photos of narrow streets, large old buildings, cafes, shops, lots of people on the side walks, etc.


----------



## Urbanista1

Wow, every corner of this city is beautiful.


----------



## edubejar

VBurd2128 said:


> Hmm... Rue Thimonnier has a decidedly suburban vibe to it. I know nothing about it, but my impression, from this picture at least, is the exact opposite of most of the earlier photos of narrow streets, large old buildings, cafes, shops, lots of people on the side walks, etc.


If you take away Paris-city, I would say that about half of the Paris urban area looks like that picture, with single-family houses. It's just that Minatu ku doesn't show them much, probably in part because to get to many of those neighborhoods, you have to walk farther away from a metro or commuter train station. You often come out to a lot of density when you get out of stations in the Paris suburbs. I think rail corridors attracted a lot of density in the suburbs, which is probably ideal for ridership. But just walk a few more minutes away from the station and you will often be inside a tranquil single-family neighborhood with total silence.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue des Gobelins (13th arrondissement)









Rue de Turenne (3rd arrondissement)


----------



## edubejar

^^^ Wow, Minatu ku, you went to Saint-Germain-en-Laye (#690)? Isn't that a bit too bourgeois or old-money for you? That looks like the old-town center. You did travel a good distance to get there. It's at the end of one of RER A's western branches. I use to go there when I knew someone there and although a straight shot on the RER A, it does take a while.


----------



## edubejar

Rue de Turenne (3rd arrondissement)







[/QUOTE]

Pre-Haussmann architecutre. It looks like from the 1700s(?)


----------



## Minato ku

^^ As most of the Marais.
I coudn't give you a date for the construction of these buildings.



edubejar said:


> Wow, Minatu ku, you went to Saint-Germain-en-Laye (#690)? Isn't that a bit too bourgeois or old-money for you? That looks like the old-town center. You did travel a good distance to get there. It's at the end of one of RER A's western branches. I use to go there when I knew someone there and although a straight shot on the RER A, it does take a while.


In fact I didn't take the RER but the bus. It was a much longer trip I took 4 different lines (three different bus compagnies) from my home in Montrouge
I wanted to see Parly 2 the poshest big suburban mall in Paris area. 
The mall is located between Versailles and Saint Germain.

It was a good trip in western suburbs, the mall itself was quite desapointing excepted a few more upscale stores it wasn't very different than any other big mall.
Architecturally it was very dated, very 70's while most other big malls have been heavily renovated in the 2000's.


----------



## christos-greece

edubejar said:


> Pre-Haussmann architecutre. It looks like from the 1700s(?)





Minato ku said:


> As most of the Marais.
> I coudn't give you a date for the construction of these buildings.


Those buildings in the city of Paris (3rd arrondissement should located in the heart of Paris) are really old; just most of them restored recently


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Vauban (Montigny-le-Bretonneux)









Boulevard de Vaugirard (15th arrondissement)


----------



## USARG

Some parts of Paris are very similar to Buenos Aires,
specially the Haussmannian old buildings!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Manin (19th arrondissement)









Grande Rue Charles de Gaulle (Nogent-sur-Marne)


----------



## Minato ku

Passerelle Georges Lacaud (Courbevoie)









Rue Albert Roussel (17th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Sèvres (7th/6th arrondissements)









Avenue Pierre Larousse (Malakoff)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Richard Lenoir (11th arrondissement)









Avenue André Chevrillon (Saint-Cloud)


----------



## esprit

J'aime bien ce fil, Minato ku. Grâce à lui, je découvre Paris que je n'aurais jamais connu autrement (malgré mes cinq visites). Merci pour l'effort que tu fais en l'alimentant régulièrement.


----------



## CB31

Je vous remercie de partager ces belles photos, je pense que nous pouvons tous dire, nous avons un peu de Paris 

merci beaucoup


----------



## edubejar

USARG said:


> Some parts of Paris are very similar to Buenos Aires,
> specially the Haussmannian old buildings!


I know that for many people in America the Haussmannian buildings are old but for Paris and Europe in general, 1850-1890 is not very old. I know you were speaking in relative terms--in comparison to the Paris buildings of the 20th and 21st century. I think for Paris, old is the architecture prior to Haussmann, like those in the Marais and other central districts of Paris-proper, which include many "houses" between 1600-1799.

It's also my understanding that only a few streets in Buenos Aires look like Paris (Haussmannian Paris).


----------



## meaburroperomerio

edubejar said:


> It's also my understanding that only a few streets in Buenos Aires look like Paris (Haussmannian Paris).


I guess you don´t know Buenos Aires... There´s a lot of neighborhoods that look like that... Not only a few streets.

pd. But from my point of view Buenos Aires looks( more) like Madrid.


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you for these comments.

Espace Commercial Chanteraines (Gennevilliers)









Mail Eugène Varlin (Noisy-le-Grand)


----------



## Minato ku

Pont d'Issy-les-Moulineaux (Issy-les-Moulineaux/Boulogne-Billancourt)









Quai Auguste Deshaies (Ivry-sur-Seine)


----------



## الغبريني

En tant que parisienne sur plusieurs génération, j'avoue que j'apprécie ton petit album.
Par contre c'est avant-gardiste d'ajouter des communes style boulogne... c'est le paris de demain sans doute...


----------



## edubejar

Ah...the 11th arrondissement. I always felt that district dirty...with often a lot of trash in its streets, from Bastille eastward. It may have to do with it being a very dense district. Isn't it the densest Paris arrondissement? Many of its streets are also filled with temporary small commercial space where many immigrants sell textiles, clothes, etc. and where the name of shops are sometimes just "shoes".


----------



## Minato ku

Quai de Valmy (10th arrondissement)









Avenue Achille Peretti (Neuilly sur Seine)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Reuilly (12th arrondissement)









Cour Valmy (Puteaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Dumotel (Cachan)









Rue Sainte-Croix de la Bretonnerie (4th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place d'Italie (13th arrondissement)









Rue de la République (Suresnes)


----------



## Mr Equis

tres intéressant de voir les différents points ofview d'un Parisien


----------



## Minato ku

Merci.

Rue de Rosny (Montreuil)









Rue d'Avron (20th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Place du Général Koenig (17th arrondissement)









Rue de Villiers (Levallois-Perret/Neuilly-sur-Seine)


----------



## Minato ku

Boulevard Saint-Germain (6th arrondissement)









Passage Viallet (11th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la République (Vanves)









Rue Neuve Pierre Curie (Saint Ouen)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Bazeilles (5th arrondissement)









Rue Berger (1st arrondissement)


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos from the city of Paris, Minato  btw all those arrondissements are areas in the city of Paris; includes only the city of Paris it self (metro) or and its suburbs?


----------



## edubejar

^^ Hello christos-greece:
If Minatu ku writes (xxx arrondissement) then it's inside the City of Paris. If he puts a name instead, e.g. (Saint-Ouen) then it's outside of the City's jurisdiction, in a municipality of the Paris suburbs with said name. So Saint-Ouen is not Paris, it is its own city with its own mayor, it's own city hall (Paris has arrondissement city halls but that's a somewhat special case). But because the City of Paris (city-proper) is small by capital standards and because the suburbs of Paris is a huge area and actually touch Paris, they behave more like "outer-districts" of Paris. In Greater Paris, you cross a highway or even a minor street and you are in another jurisdiction. You can often tell because the street signs can be of a different color or style and the street sign often says the name of the municipality (e.g. Ville de Saint-Ouen).


----------



## christos-greece

edubejar said:


> ^^ Hello christos-greece:
> If Minatu ku writes (xxx arrondissement) then it's inside the City of Paris. If he puts a name instead, e.g. (Saint-Ouen) then it's outside of the City's jurisdiction, in a municipality of the Paris suburbs with said name. So Saint-Ouen is not Paris, it is its own city with its own mayor, it's own city hall (Paris has arrondissement city halls but that's a somewhat special case). But because the City of Paris (city-proper) is small by capital standards and because the suburbs of Paris is a huge area and actually touch Paris, they behave more like "outer-districts" of Paris. In Greater Paris, you cross a highway or even a minor street and you are in another jurisdiction. You can often tell because the street signs can be of a different color or style and the street sign often says the name of the municipality (e.g. Ville de Saint-Ouen).


Thanks for the info edubejar  actually that i want to know if the "xx" arrondissement located in Paris, thanks again


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Erard (12th arrondissement)









Rue du Four (6th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Paul Vaillant-Couturier (Villejuif)









Avenue François Mitterrand (Saint-Denis)


----------



## edubejar

^^ I always wondered if Villejuif was originally or heavily settled by Jews since Villejuif (fr) = Jewishville(en).


----------



## Minato ku

There are several hypothesies about the name but most have nothing to do with the Jews.
According historians the name come from the Latin "Villa Judea" (the villa of Juvius or Juveus)

Le Chemins des Ecoles (Le Plessis-Robinson)









Montparnasse-Bienvenue (14th/15th arrondissement)


----------



## Andre_idol

So many different places...and all of them look pleasant. Thanks for showing us your city


----------



## esprit

J'attends une nouvelle série de photos avec impatience.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Friedland (8th arrondissement)









Avenue Victor Hugo (Les Pavillons-sous-Bois)


----------



## Minato ku

Route de la Croix Blanche (Andilly)









Avenue Auguste Perret (Sarcelles)


----------



## CEd94

Tu aurai du te retourner pour prendre la magnifique vue sur Paris et la banlieue nord que l'on a du plateau d'andilly, ça vaut le coup d'oeil.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ You mean this. 
Scroll >>>>


----------



## .D.

wow is France like U.S culturally based? like I can see some of those pics being in the US due diversity of the people... BTW I love the shot with the sandwicherie. Looks good.


----------



## edubejar

Amazing panoramique view on post #740 in the last page! I must look for that plateau you mention.

Wow Minatu ku, you went to the biggest housing project complex in Greater Paris (well the biggest when you combine Garges and Sarcelles). You are a brave man!


----------



## euromerican

Yeah honestly, there are soooooo many immigrants in every picture! What happened to all the real French people? Moved to the South of France? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## ukiyo

Beautiful! I noticed Paris, Tokyo and Shanghai all have Plane trees


----------



## eklips

euromerican said:


> Yeah honestly, there are soooooo many immigrants in every picture! What happened to all the real French people? Moved to the South of France? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


France has always been a country of immigration. Everybody is french.

And prior to that (the 1850's and before), it was just an addition of very different and isolated rural regions.

By the way Minato, are there any areas you haven't been too yet?


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos as well of Paris city, of course by Minato...


----------



## aljuarez

Love your photos, Minato!

Could you settle a dispute between me and a friend?

She thinks that all those skyscrapers in La Défense mean that it must be the city's main business area. However, I'm pretty sure that the traditional business area (I'm not sure what Arrondissement that is) inside the Péripherique still has more employees and handles more business operations than La Défense. Who's right? I think it's like saying about London that Canary Wharf is a bigger financial centre than The City just because it has the towers! Who's right? We googled this but we got inconclusive answers. 

Also, could you provide the link to your older thread about the central business district?


----------



## edubejar

euromerican said:


> Yeah honestly, there are soooooo many immigrants in every picture! What happened to all the real French people? Moved to the South of France? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


The affluent western-end of Paris has a less noticeable immigrant presence. There, you are not called an immigrant even if you are one. You are just called a rich expatriat or a part-time resident of Paris from abroad, where many Arabs from oil-rich countries have residences, unlike the poorer Arabs of North Africa where most "Arabs" in France are from.

The upper-middle class and affluent western suburbs are also low in "immigrants", though an Italian, for example, is also an immigrant, but other Europeans can easily pass for "real French". Prior to post-WWII, an Italian was an immigrant, for sure. Now, with so many non-Europeans in France, an Italian is not so immigrant anymore in France. He is just a French person with exaggerated hand movements and a funny accent.


----------



## Piltup Man

> Yeah honestly, there are soooooo many immigrants in every picture! What happened to all the real French people? Moved to the South of France?


Bear in mind that French people of non-European ethnic origin are not necessarily immigrants: for example people from Martinique, Guadeloupe, French Guiana or Reunion have simply moved from one part of France (in the Caribbean, South America or Indian Ocean) to another (in Europe).


----------



## Minato ku

edubejar said:


> The affluent western-end of Paris has a less noticeable immigrant presence. There, you are not called an immigrant even if you are one. You are just called a rich expatriat or a part-time resident of Paris from abroad, where many Arabs from oil-rich countries have residences, unlike the poorer Arabs of North Africa where most "Arabs" in France are from.
> 
> The upper-middle class and affluent western suburbs are also low in "immigrants", though an Italian, for example, is also an immigrant, but other Europeans can easily pass for "real French". Prior to post-WWII, an Italian was an immigrant, for sure. Now, with so many non-Europeans in France, an Italian is not so immigrant anymore in France. He is just a French person with exaggerated hand movements and a funny accent.


It is true that the affluent western Paris has more immigrants than people believe.
Infact there is an higher ratio of immigrants in the 16th arrondissement than in the 13th arrondissement (know for hosting the largest chinatown in Europe) or Argenteuil (very famous in the news but not for positive reason).



edubejar said:


> Wow Minatu ku, you went to the biggest housing project complex in Greater Paris (well the biggest when you combine Garges and Sarcelles). You are a brave man!


Less than you think, I was not alone (with Brisavoine and Metropolitan) and I was inside a car.
I was stuck in a traffic jams due at the tramway work (The T5 Saint Denis - Garges Sarcelles will run here), so I took some pictures.

This district is far more than an housing complex, it include office buildings many independant shops and a shopping centers.
The streets were busy, clean and well maintained (if we exclude the tram work) it doesn't look as dangerous as we often heard.

I will surely take other picture in Sarcelles in the next weeks.



aljuarez said:


> She thinks that all those skyscrapers in La Défense mean that it must be the city's main business area. However, I'm pretty sure that the traditional business area (I'm not sure what Arrondissement that is) inside the Péripherique still has more employees and handles more business operations than La Défense. Who's right? I think it's like saying about London that Canary Wharf is a bigger financial centre than The City just because it has the towers! Who's right? We googled this but we got inconclusive answers.


It is true, the main business district is inside the Peripherique.
It is QCA in the 1st, 2nd, 8th, 9th and signifiant part of the 16th and 17th arrondissement.
By exemple "Avenue de Friedland" in the last page is inside the CBD of Paris.
The same for the Champs Elysée, Opéra, Boulevard Haussmann...

QCA has about 8 million m² of offices for 400,000 employements.
It is 2.5 time more than La Defense.

Anyway in Paris, the majority of employement, offices space and economic activity is outside these two areas.
Paris metropolitan area had 5,619,301 employements in 2007.
Of those 1,770,964 were in the inner city.



> Also, could you provide the link to your older thread about the central business district?


About my older threads, I don't found these but I can create a new one if you want ?


----------



## edubejar

Minato ku said:


> ...
> Less than you think, I was not alone (with Brisavoine and Metropolitan) and I was inside a car.
> I was stuck in a traffic jams due at the tramway work (The T5 Saint Denis - Garges Sarcelles will run here), so I took some pictures.
> 
> This district is far more than an housing complex, it include office buildings many independant shops and a shopping centers.
> The streets were busy, clean and well maintained (if we exclude the tram work) it doesn't look as dangerous as we often heard.
> 
> I will surely take other picture in Sarcelles in the next weeks.


I was actually wondering if you were inside a car, for once. You looked way to close to the traffic jam to be by foot yet I wondered how your perspective could be higher than the rest of the cars. Is Brisavoine or Metropolitan a truck/lory driver? :lol:

In places like Berlin or Madrid or Eastern Europe where big, huge commie-block complexes exist, one does not think something necessarily bad about a big place like Garges-Sarcelles. But in Paris, where many people live in single-family and semi-detached houses in the suburbs, one thinks negatively of a place like Garges-Sarcelles, and yet, they are many clusters like that throughout Greater Paris. Perhaps there is way worse than Garges-Sarcelles. By what you say, it does not seem as bad as the size suggests. Sometimes it's the smaller housing projects that are worse, anyway.


----------



## Piltup Man

I lived in Garges for a short while, nothing bad ever happened to me. It's more of a boring place than a dangerous one in my opinion. The only interesting thing I found to do in the area was to cross the RER tracks to Sarcelles as they have quite a large and varied market there.


----------



## Tchek

Minato ku said:


> Rue Gustave Courbet (Bagneux)


Wow, this looks like your average street in Belgium, which is weird since Bagneux is south of Paris, and less likely to have northern France/Belgian influence.


----------



## brisavoine

eklips said:


> By the way Minato, are there any areas you haven't been too yet?


He doesn't know the outer suburbs that well.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice updates, and even some pics of the outer suburbs ! :banana:



Tchek said:


> Wow, this looks like your average street in Belgium, which is weird since Bagneux is south of Paris, and less likely to have northern France/Belgian influence.


Northern suburbs don't have more northern France/belgian influence than their southern counterparts. The boundary is between 50/100 km north of Paris. Towns like Creil, still in Paris commuter belt, feel more or less "northern". The first fully northern city architecture-wise would be Amiens, virtually a sea of brick rowhouses.


----------



## edubejar

^^ And Lille, especially suburbs of Lille, can look a lot like Belgium cities, including the Flemish ones. But than again, Lille-Metropole touches the Belgium border, and was once part of French Flanders. 

Yes, I agree...Amiens is perhaps the first fully "northern" city architecture-wise, well before reaching Lille and other cities of the Nord-Pas-de-Calais region. 

In the Paris suburbs with single-family houses, I get the impression there is a lot of Breton-style houses, or an attempt at that style. Next to the Meulière-stone houses of Greater Paris, breton-look-alikes are quite common. Luckily, Mediterranean/Southern France-style houses are not common in Greater Paris. That would look so out-of-place if that was the case.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Madrid (Neuilly sur Seine)









Rue du Faubourg Montmartre (9th arrondissement)


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> It is true that the affluent western Paris has more immigrants than people believe.


I agree...But, but, but : 


Minato ku said:


> Infact there is an higher ratio of immigrants in the 16th arrondissement than in the 13th arrondissement (know for hosting the largest chinatown in Europe) or Argenteuil (very famous in the news but not for positive reason).


Data (housemaids excluded ) please...!??! :dunno:

More seriously, It depends on who you call "immigrant", because you also have to keep in mind, for example, the 130+ diplomatic representations located in the XVIe Arr. !

Anyway........Tout ceci (entre autres), peut aussi expliquer cela !! :yes:


----------



## kardeee

Nice shots!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Simon le Franc (4th arrondissement)









Rue Cardinet (17th arrondissement)


----------



## qwerty007

*You can't see the pics, because Flickr has blocked them*



serfin said:


> i can't see the pics. hno:



http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157626466563506/


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du Général Leclerc (Bourg-la-Reine)









Rue de Javel (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du Pavé Neuf (Noisy-le-Grand)









Avenue du Pont Royal (Cachan)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Villiers (17th arrondissement)









Rue de Montreuil (Vincennes)


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice photos from Paris, Minato


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Jeanne d'Arc (13th arrondissement)









Rue Ferragus (Aubervilliers)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire (5th arrondissement)









Rue Ordener (18th arrondissement)


----------



## Bristol Mike

Tres bien! More great photos of more unknown areas in Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you ! 

Avenue de Verdun (Villeneuve-la-Garenne)









Boulevard du Maréchal Foch (Rueil-Malmaison)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Maréchal Leclerc (Saint-Maurice)









Rue de Rochechouart (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Grande Rue Charles de Gaulle (Asniere-sur-Seine)









Rue Antonin Georges Belin (Argenteuil)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des Colonnes (2nd arrondissement)









Rue de Paris (Charenton-le-Pont)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Louis Pasteur (Noisiel)









Rue de Meaux (19th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint-Stenay (Drancy)









Rue Houdan (Sceaux)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Sainte-Blaise (20th arrondissement)









Rue Cassini (14th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Sèvres (7th/6th arrondissements)









Rue Paul Bert (Colombes)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint-Gilles (3rd arrondissement)









Rue Laborde (8th arrondissement)


----------



## edubejar

^^ Subway sandwich shop? I had never seen one in Paris before (last time I was in Paris was early 2010). Is that very recent? Paris only or throughout France?


----------



## Minato ku

^^Weird there were already plenty of Subway in Paris in early 2010. :? I think that you didn't notice these.
These are almost as numerous as McDonald's in Central Paris (maybe even more numerous today) and unlike Starbucks, it is all over France.


----------



## arnau_Vic




----------



## Minato ku

Rue Pasteur (Mandres-les-Roses)









Rue du Docteur Léonce Basset (Saint-Ouen)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Louis Blanc (Courbevoie)









Rue d'Uzès (2nd arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Victor Hugo (Champs-sur-Marne)









Rue Robert Surcouf (Bussy-Saint-Georges)


----------



## bay_area

This is one of the best photo threads Ive seen in years.

BRAVO!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Henri Martin (Puteaux)









Place de la Nation (12th arrondissement)


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Very nice!


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the fresh updates....:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Jules Guesde (Bondy)









Rue Lecourbe (15th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

A86 (Rueil-Malmaison)









Rue Raspail (Ivry-sur-Seine)


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Jean Jaurès (Gentilly)









Avenue d'Iéna (16th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Saint Louis (Poissy)









Rue des Maraîchers (20th arrondissement)


----------



## Linguine

Great pics...:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Bernard Halpern (Créteil)









Rue de Courcelles (17th arrondissement)


----------



## thenightdriver

Could you tell me something about the place _Porte Saint Martin_?..between _Republique_ and _la gare de l'est_. It's a safe place? 
it takes long time to reach walking the centre? 
mercy beaucoup!


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Porte Saint Martin is quite safe and it is inside Central Paris.

Rue de la Glacière (13th arrondissement)









Rue des Louviers (Saint-Germains-en-Laye)


----------



## thenightdriver

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Porte Saint Martin is quite safe and it is inside Central Paris.


Thanks!


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Albert Petit (Bagneux)









Rue René Boulanger (10th arrondissement)


----------



## aljuarez

Great updates! I hadn't checked this thread in a while!:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Bonaparte (6th arrondissement)









Rue Cadet (9th arrondissement)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de l’Ancienne Mairie (Fontenay-sous-Bois)









Rue Corneille (Antony)


----------



## aarhusforever

...wonderful Paris :applause: Thanks for sharing


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Maurice Thonez (Nanterre)









Avenue du Centre (Montigny-le-Bretonneux)


----------



## Minato ku

Place du Palais Bourbon (7th arrondissement)









Rue Dejean (18th arrondissement)


----------



## edubejar

Minatu ku, you could not have shown two more different Paris, demographically, than in the post above, 7th vs 18th arrondissements, although 16th vs 18th may have been just as different, too.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue du Berry (Drancy)









Rue de Levis (17th arrondissement)









Note that the Berry is an historic province of Central France, my native region. :cheers:


----------



## Maxou2Nantes

:banana:


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful Paris.....thanks for the updates.:cheers2:


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Mouffetard (5th arrondissement)









Rue Etienne Dolet (Suresnes)


----------



## 009

Amazing pictures minato ku. Thank you for showing everyone so many different neighborhoods of Paris, it gets boring seeing the same few streets and buildings in most other threads about Paris


----------



## Minato ku

Promenade Jean Rostand (Bobigny)









Rue Georges Dimitrov (Champigny-sur-Marne)


----------



## Minato ku

After a long break, this thread come back.

Avenue Pasteur (Drancy)

Avenue Pasteur, Drancy par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Paul Emile Victor (Massy)

Rue Paul Emile Victor, Massy par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Montaigne (8th arrondissement)

Avenue Montaigne, 8e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue de la République (Romainville)

Rue de la République, Romainville par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Pierre Timbaut (Gennevilliers)

Rue Pierre Timbaut, Gennevilliers par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue du Chemin Vert (11th arrondissement)

Rue du Chemin Vert, 11e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Verrerie (4th arrondissement)

Rue de la Verrerie, 4e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Descartes (Montrouge)

Rue Descartes, Montrouge par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Pierre Arnoux (Meudon)

Rue Pierre Arnoux, Meudon par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue du Centre (Noisy-le-Grand)

Rue du Centre, Noisy-le-Grand par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Verdun (Ivry-sur-Seine)

Avenue de Verdun, Ivry-sur-Seine par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Boulevard Jeanne d'Arc (Argenteuil)

Boulevard Jeanne d'Arc, Argenteuil par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> After a long break, this thread come back.


I was missing your pics Minato ! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

lovely....


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you. 

Rue Cambon/Rue des Capucines (1st/2nd arrondissements)

Rue Cambon/Rue des Capucines 1er 2e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Métro Quai de la Rapée (12th arrondissement)

Métro Quai de la Rapée, 12e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome back Minato ...and very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Allée de la Haute Futaie (Les Pavillons-sous-Bois)

Allée de la Haute Futaie, Les Pavillons-sous-Bois par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Place de la Bataille de Stalingrad (10th/19th arrondissements)

Place de la Bataille de Stalingrad, 10e 19e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures!!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Watt (13th arrondissement)

Rue Watt, 13e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Benoît Malon (Puteaux)

Rue Benoît Malon, Puteaux par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Coulanges (Sucy-en-Brie)

Rue de Coulanges, Sucy-en-Brie par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Édouard Branly (Issy-les-Moulineaux)

Rue Édouard Branly, Issy-les-Moulineaux par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## cameronpaul

Marvellous thread on Paris, one of my favourite cities on earth, if not THE favourite!
Shows all sides of the city which is great. - the good, the bad and the downright ugly, but that's what all cities are about. 
Thanks for your great photos!


----------



## Minato ku

Place des Cinq Martyrs du Lycée Buffon (15th arrondissement)

Place des Cinq Martyrs du Lycée Buffon, 15e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Avenue Pierre et Marie Curie (Le Blanc-Mesnil)

Avenue Pierre et Marie Curie, Le Blanc-Mesnil par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Rieussec (Viroflay)

Rue Rieussec, Viroflay par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Adolphe Besson (Chelles)

Rue Adolphe Besson, Chelles par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Mail de la Résistance (Bonneuil-sur-Marne)

Mail de la Résistance, Bonneuil-sur-Marne par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Place d'Andorre (16th arrondissement)

Place d'Andorre, 16e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Allée des 3 Musiciens (Nanterre)

Allée des 3 Musiciens, Nanterre par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Avenue Fayolle (Vincennes)

Avenue Fayolle, Vincennes par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## ftcr92

Beautiful city, I want to walk in these streets now


----------



## Minato ku

Place Marcel Pointet (Stains)

Place Marcel Pointet, Stains par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Avenue de la République (Sartrouville)

Avenue de la République, Sartrouville par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## edubejar

^^Minatu ku, that is the new trains for the RER A line, no?

I expected Sartrouville to look more suburban (detached or semi-detached houses), but I guess that avenue is a major road in Sartrouville with a concentration of commercial use.


----------



## lf4ever

I've also taken a few pictures druing my trip to Paris about 2 months ago. 
I was really impressed by the well decorated houses which were everywhere 

Paris Street by lf4bw on Flickr 

Paris House by lf4bw on Flickr 
I also enjoyed beeing at the Seine on which i shot some nice pictures.

Paris - Seine by lf4bw on Flickr 

Paris is a really pretty city (except the banlieus, they aren't really pretty ), I can't wait to my next trip there.


----------



## edubejar

^^ Actually, some parts of _la banlieue_ are prettier than some parts of Paris. With _la banlieue _being 10x or more the size of the City of Paris, one cannot consider the entire banlieue as the same. Some parts of _la banlieue_ are very attractive (especially in the west, southwest and even east around Vincennes Woods and the scenic River Marne) and some parts are well less attractive (usually the northeast between CDG Aiport and Paris, and even the southeast along the industrial segment of the Seine River). 

In fact, in this page alone, the author shows parts of _la banlieue_ that are prettier and more desirable (minus the commute) than certain sections of Paris--prettier than certain sections of Paris like parts in the 9th, 10th, 11th and 13th, 18th and 19th arrondissements. All the pics here that do not denote (xxth Arrondissement) are in _la banlieue_.


----------



## lf4ever

You are absolutely right Edubejar, the majority of the banlieus is very nice. In my text i've meant the "Problem-Banlieus"(which are the minority of all banlieus), i should have formulated it better. Thanks for correcting that, nobody should think that every banlieu is a problem-zone.


----------



## Minato ku

edubejar said:


> ^^Minatu ku, that is the new trains for the RER A line, no?


Exactly, the MI09.
AC and LCD screen inside the train but it does not look as modern as the Z50000 stock running in the northern suburbs nertwork.



edubejar said:


> I expected Sartrouville to look more suburban (detached or semi-detached houses), but I guess that avenue is a major road in Sartrouville with a concentration of commercial use.


It was raining, I did not have the courage to go further. 

Rue de la Gare (Cachan)

Rue de la Gare, Cachan par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Mauconseil (Fontenay-sous-Bois)

Rue Mauconseil, Fontenay-sous-Bois par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Tour (Malakoff)

Rue de la Tour, Malakoff par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Vavin (6th arrondissement)

Rue Vavin, 6e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de Buzenval (20th arrondissement)

Rue de Buzenval, 20e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue des Blagis (Bourg-la-Reine)

Rue des Blagis, Bourg-la-Reine par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Jean Jaurès (Maisons-Alfort)

Rue Jean Jaurès, Maisons-Alfort par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Emile Zola (Bezons)

Rue Emile Zola, Bezons par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Meissonier (Villemomble)

Avenue Meissonier, Villemomble par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Daguerre (14th arrondissement)

Rue Daguerre, 14e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## desi1

I think you have to ask an authorization from the _Direction générale de l'aviation civile_. If you don't, you could be charged for endangering air traffic.
:nuts:


----------



## Tourniquet

Minato ku said:


> Rue de Steinkerque (18th arrondissement)
> 
> Rue de Steinkerque, 18e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


 Is this close to sacre-coeur?


----------



## Yngvildr

Tourniquet said:


> Is this close to sacre-coeur?


It is, indeed. Just at the bottom of one of the streets that lead to it. It's hidden, though. I suspect the metro station was just behind Minato =)

I have been perusing this thread, laughing, crying and yelling "I know this place !" Thank you for reminding us that our city is awesome. 

Signé Yng de Fontenay-Sous-Bois =)


----------



## Minato ku

Rue des immeubles Industriels (11th arrondissement)

Rue des immeubles Industriels, 11e par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Boissière (16th arrondissement)

Rue Boissière, 16e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Périer (Montrouge)

Rue Périer, Montrouge par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Rue Raphaël (Asnières-sur-Seine)

Rue Raphaël, Asnières-sur-Seine par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## clouchicloucha

New Offices (Paris XIII)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Minato ku

If you want to post pics, create your own thread.
Unlike the other threads, photo threads are often more personnal.

Rue de Paris (Boulogne-Billancourt)

Rue de Paris, Boulogne-Billancourt par Minato ku, sur Flickr

Place Gambetta (20th arrondissement)

Place Gambetta, 20e par Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great updates, Minato


----------



## Minato ku

No this thread isn't dead!
After nearly one year break, please welcome this update. :cheers1:

Avenue de Verdun (Saint-Maurice)

Avenue de Verdun, Saint-Maurice by Minato ku, on Flickr

Avenue du Général Leclerc (Maisons-Laffitte)

Avenue du Général Leclerc, Maisons-Laffitte by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for these updates, are very nice


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you! 

Rue des Marguerites (L'Haÿ-les-Roses)

Rue des Marguerites, L'Haÿ-les-Roses by Minato ku, on Flickr

Boulevard Marcel Paul (L'Île-Saint-Denis)

Boulevard Marcel Paul, L'Île-Saint-Denis by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Villebois Mareuil (Vincennes)

Rue Villebois Mareuil, Vincennes by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue Bréa (6th arrondissement)

Rue Bréa, 6e by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

I actually really liked Vincennes - went out there when I was there in August. Really nice town in its own right. I saw an awful lot of work to replace the pavements in the centre around the RER station. The changes were really improving the street scape of the town.


----------



## Minato ku

Chemin des Lacets (Meudon)

Chemin des Lacets, Meudon by Minato ku, on Flickr

Avenue du Maréchal Foch (Créteil)

Avenue du Maréchal Foch, Créteil by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Passage du Génie (12th arrondissement)

Passage du Génie, 12e by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue du 8 Mai 1945 (Chaville)

Rue du 8 Mai 1945, Chaville by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue d'Enghien (Épinay-sur-Seine)

Avenue d'Enghien, Épinay-sur-Seine by Minato ku, on Flickr

Avenue d'Argenteuil (Asnières-sur-Seine/Bois-Colombes)

Avenue d'Argenteuil, Asnières-sur-Seine, Bois Colombes by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Charles de Gaulle (Margency/Andilly)

Rue Charles de Gaulle, Margency, Andilly by Minato ku, on Flickr

Allée Beausoleil (Villejuif)

Allée Beausoleil, Villejuif by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Youth86

Can I have a little request? Do you have any pics from around 18th or 9th arrondisement?


----------



## roxanwright

This thread has definitely urged me to visit Paris soon. I'm loving all the pics. I can't wait to have my photos posted here.


----------



## Minato ku

Somebody asked a picture in the 18th arrondissement,
Don't hesitate to ask about a location. 

Rue du Poteau (18th arrondissement)

Rue du Poteau, 18e by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue Lamartine (Le Pré-Saint-Gervais)

Rue Lamartine, Le Pré-Saint-Gervais by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Youth86

merci


----------



## Salazar Rick

amazing city!


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Henri Barbusse (Levallois-Perret)

Rue Henri Barbusse, Levallois-Perret by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue Louis Rousseau (Ivry-sur-Seine)

Rue Louis Rousseau, Ivry-sur-Seine by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Good pics.


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Robert Hardouin (Viroflay)

Avenue Robert Hardouin, Viroflay by Minato ku, on Flickr

Avenue Carnot (Massy)

Avenue Carnot, Massy by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex

Nice city


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue de Fontainebleau (Thiais/Rungis)

Avenue de Fontainebleau, Thiais, Rungis by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue des Remises (Saint-Maur-des-Fossés)

Rue des Remises, Saint-Maur-des-Fossés by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## mdjg

:drool: I love Paris...


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! you're really great in covering almost all parts of the city and I love it.
One question though, as I have the inclination to revisit the city in the near future, 
how much a one week Metro pass cost? thanks in advance.


----------



## christos-greece

mdjg said:


> :drool: I love Paris...


*J'aime Paris* :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

capricorn2000 said:


> how much a one week Metro pass cost? thanks in advance.


It depends how many zones you want. 
zones 1-2: 20.40€ , zones 1-3: 26.40€ , zones 1-4: 32.00€, zone 1-5: 34.40€. Also add the cost of the card, 5€.
Note that weekly pass (expect Paris visit) works on week period (Monday to Sunday).
___________________________________

Place Olympe-de-Gouges (Pantin)

Place Olympe-de-Gouges, Pantin by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue des Lavandières Sainte-Opportune (1st arrondissement)

Rue des Lavandières Sainte-Opportune, 1er by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

city full of classe.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Anatole France (Drancy)

Rue Anatole France, Drancy by Minato ku, on Flickr

Avenue Léon Blum (Cachan)

Avenue Léon Blum, Cachan by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

An amazing city.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de la Ville-l'Évêque (8th arrondissement)

Rue de la Ville-l'Évêque, 8e by Minato ku, on Flickr

Allée des Sablons (Fontenay-sous-Bois)

Allée des sablons, Fontenay-sous-Bois by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue du Docteur-Gley (20th arrondissement)

Avenue du Dr Gley, 20e by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue de Paris (Gonesse)

Rue de Paris, Gonesse by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Rue de l'Abreuvoir (Fresnes)

Rue de l'Abreuvoir, Fresnes by Minato ku, on Flickr

Boulevard Gallieni (Villeneuve-la-Garenne)

Boulevard Gallieni, Villeneuve-la-Garenne by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

cool shots, minato....absolutely this is one nice photo tour.


----------



## Minato ku

Rue Cernuschi (17th arrondissement)

Rue Cernuschi, 17e by Minato ku, on Flickr

Rue de Longchamp (Neuilly-sur-Seine)

Rue de Longchamp, Neuilly-sur-Seine by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photos. the places you've shown are not the usual places one can normally see of Paris
but they are equally nice too.


----------

